# Beginner Amphibians?



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, i am new to this part of the forum, I have recently brought a Bosc Monitor not even had him 2 weeks yet but his settling in well and i love him loads :flrt:

But anyway.. I am also considering an amphibian i have no idea where to start. With lizards people suggest a leopard gecko or bearded dragon for beginners, so i was wondering is there any specific species that are recommended for a first time amphib owner?

Im not going to go straight out and buy the first thing i see and not have a clue how to correctly care for it, so would much appreciate it if some of you guys (and girls) could suggest some different species which i could do a bit of research on and see what would be the most suitable for me!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> Hey, i am new to this part of the forum, I have recently brought a Bosc Monitor not even had him 2 weeks yet but his settling in well and i love him loads :flrt:
> 
> But anyway.. I am also considering an amphibian i have no idea where to start. With lizards people suggest a leopard gecko or bearded dragon for beginners, so i was wondering is there any specific species that are recommended for a first time amphib owner?
> 
> Im not going to go straight out and buy the first thing i see and not have a clue how to correctly care for it, so would much appreciate it if some of you guys (and girls) could suggest some different species which i could do a bit of research on and see what would be the most suitable for me!


 Anything is possable aslong as the right research is done : victory: what kind of frogs do you like? maybe google frogs and see what you like, and look the requirements and come back with a frog in mind, and get a keepers point of veiw :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> Anything is possable aslong as the right research is done : victory: what kind of frogs do you like? maybe google frogs and see what you like, and look the requirements and come back with a frog in mind, and get a keepers point of veiw :2thumb:


I have always liked the look of the ornate horned frogs but their must be soo many other species.. 

Yeah i think i will have look and then come back with an actual idea of what am looking for. Yeah that is what i did with my bosc monitor, before i brought him i done endless research and also spoke to a few people in the reptile section who own bosc's to try and get an idea of exactly what it is i was getting myself in to! 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I would say...

Axolotl
Fire Salamander
Tiger Salamander
Spanish Ribbed Newts
African Horned Frog
Oriental Fire Bellied Toad
Xenopus Frog
Alpine Newts
Fire Bellied Newts

Whites Tree Frogs and Cane Toads are popular too, but I've not kept either.

It all depends on what you want out of your amphibian - the 5 aquatic species I mention (axolotls, 3 types of newts, xenopus) are probably the most entertaining and active to watch, as they don't bury themselves away and aren't nocturnal.

Horned frogs are magnificently robust beasties and they really are like a mouth on legs (hence the common name 'Pacman Frog') but on the other hand they really don't move very much. So maybe a paperweight with a mouth.

Fire bellied toads are cute little amphibians in striking colours - I wouldn't say they tame up as well as some of the others.

Axolotls are great and very underrated - they are quite beautiful (especially the leucistic ones), natural comedians and have real personalities. When you first get one they seem really hard, but with experience you find they are really easy to keep!

Good luck!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> I have always liked the look of the ornate horned frogs but their must be soo many other species..
> 
> Yeah i think i will have look and then come back with an actual idea of what am looking for. Yeah that is what i did with my bosc monitor, before i brought him i done endless research and also spoke to a few people in the reptile section who own bosc's to try and get an idea of exactly what it is i was getting myself in to!
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


 Thats what i belive in.. i dont belive in 'begginer species' i think aslong as the correct work has been put in.. theres no reason why not : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

CHATAfrog said:


> I would say...
> 
> Axolotl
> Fire Salamander
> ...


Thank you very much, ill check out all of the species listed above :2thumb:

I have a little understanding of axolotls, whites tree frogs and cane toads because they have them at my college, but not enough that if i just went and brought one that i would be certain of their exact care requirements. But ill have a look, thanks again much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Have a read of this

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Have a read of this
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html


 Angelcakes got there first! :lol2:


Oh, and OP, welcome to the section; :welcome:

You'll find we are a friendly bunch, on the whole, and we are always ready to answer questions.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, and OP, welcome to the section; :welcome:
> 
> You'll find we are a friendly bunch, on the whole, and we are always ready to answer questions.


Thank you :razz: 

Yeah so far you seem like a lovely, helpful bunch of people, shame the same can't be said about MOST people in the reptile section! :whistling2:

I still don't know which species.. i see one that looks amazing but then i see one that looks AMAZING! Looks like i will have to judge it on ease of care rather than how it looks because going by appearance i just want them all! :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

FallenAngel said:


> Have a read of this
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html


Had a quick look at that link and the Leptopelis vermiculatus seems pretty cool, they look soo cute!

Was just wondering if any of you guys/girls have any experience in keeping them?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> Had a quick look at that link and the Leptopelis vermiculatus seems pretty cool, they look soo cute!
> 
> Was just wondering if any of you guys/girls have any experience in keeping them?


Paul ('Morgan Freeman' on here) used to keep them- he's worth PMing, although he's not on here so often these days. There are a few care sheets on 'Giggle', though. Gorgeous little frogs! :no1:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Paul ('Morgan Freeman' on here) used to keep them- he's worth PMing, although he's not on here so often these days. There are a few care sheets on 'Giggle', though. Gorgeous little frogs! :no1:


I will hunt him down and give him a PM ( Morgan Freeman is car or home insurance ? :lol2: )

Ill check out some care sheets but i would also like to actually talk with people who own them, so lets hope Paul gets back to me 

Thank you :no1: :thumb:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

hey mate welcome.. i have some fire bellied toads had them for a about a month now and these guys are great, Propa little characters, And feeding time is classs!!.. Good look in research dudde!. :welcome::2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Keano said:


> hey mate welcome.. i have some fire bellied toads had them for a about a month now and these guys are great, Propa little characters, And feeding time is classs!!.. Good look in research dudde!. :welcome::2thumb:


Thank you!!

I just googled them and they look soo pretty :flrt:

Im sure they have them at my college, not sure though! Oh and nice names for your toads LOOL


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah they r propa cool man, i love my too, The mrs named them hah, I thought that it was a good set of names too, They r good started frog matee not much maintinence and they dont need any extra heat or lighting or out, mine r in a 2ft by 1ft tank with some rocks moss few live plants and some bogwood and they love it feed um 3-4 crickets every 2 days, and they r spotty doggy man!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I just googled them and they look soo pretty :flrt:
> 
> Im sure they have them at my college, not sure though! Oh and nice names for your toads LOOL


As usual, it depends what you are looking for. FBTs are pretty, diernal (instead of hiding all day), easy to keep, easy to breed, and fairly readily available. They don't need extra heating, either. They do best in small groups, and have lots of interesting communual behaviour. You might expect that they would be considered too 'common' or 'easy', but lots of 'Phib keepers I respect keep them, in addition to the more 'difficult' species. I know I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> As usual, it depends what you are looking for. FBTs are pretty, diernal (instead of hiding all day), easy to keep, easy to breed, and fairly readily available. They don't need extra heating, either. They do best in small groups, and have lots of interesting communual behaviour. You might expect that they would be considered too 'common' or 'easy', but lots of 'Phib keepers I respect keep them, in addition to the more 'difficult' species. I know I wouldn't be without them.


I have just seen and fell in love with Tiger salamanders!  

I will have a look and see what fire bellied toads (and some other toads and frogs) are all about though : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> I have just seen and fell in love with Tiger salamanders!
> 
> I will have a look and see what fire bellied toads (and some other toads and frogs) are all about though : victory:


I want some tigers myself- one thing to remember about practically all salamanders and newts though, is they need low temperatures to thrive- under 70F. I can't provide a temp that low in my flat, which is why I don't keep any.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

That tiger salamander looks awesome....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

zekee said:


> That tiger salamander looks awesome....


They totally are- if you have a north-facing room, with no extra heating. Salamanders can also develop awesome fungal infections, if you keep them too warm...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I want some tigers myself- one thing to remember about practically all salamanders and newts though, is they need low temperatures to thrive- under 70F. I can't provide a temp that low in my flat, which is why I don't keep any.


I did read about they need low temps but i have not actually read in depth about any amphibian yet, still trying to find a species! Ah that's a no to Tiger salamanders for me then. I would have to keep it in my room and my room is kind of small an even SMALLER now i have the Bosc in there (my bedroom is that small that the bosc viv heats it up!) oh, thinking of this maybe it will be too warm in my room for any kind of amphibian? 

Although some do require heating? Hmmmmm


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

FIRE BELLIED NEWTS OR AFRICAN DWARF FROGS

woops caps lock was on and i can't be bothered re-typing it


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> FIRE BELLIED NEWTS OR AFRICAN DWARF FROGS
> 
> woops caps lock was on and i can't be bothered re-typing it



Fire Bellied Newts look BEAUTIFUL  Deffo will consider them and have a read up about them, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

NOT fire-bellied newts- same temp restrictions apply. ADFs could work, though, although most people don't find them attractive, they are interesting.

Also clawed frogs.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> NOT fire-bellied newts- same temp restrictions apply. ADFs could work, though, although most people don't find them attractive, they are interesting.
> 
> Also clawed frogs.


Ohh I see thanks for letting me know bout the newts, before I started getting too excited! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I know it seems limiting- but far better you start with 'phibs that suit your circumastances and do well, than those who really won't thrive. 'Phibs on the whole are a lot more sensitive to their surroundings than reptiles- so all the better we try to help you decide sensibly.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I know it seems limiting- but far better you start with 'phibs that suit your circumastances and do well, than those who really won't thrive. 'Phibs on the whole are a lot more sensitive to their surroundings than reptiles- so all the better we try to help you decide sensibly.


Yeah that is very true and I really do appreciate it, but I bet you are getting fed up of me now :lol2:

What species of amphibians do you own?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> Yeah that is very true and I really do appreciate it, but I bet you are getting fed up of me now :lol2:
> 
> What species of amphibians do you own?


Of course I'm not fed up- that's the point of this forum, to learn stuff- and trust me, I'm learning stuff all the time!

Ok, in terms of 'phibs, I have (takes breath, looks around the living room, tries to count) fire-bellied toads, a cane toad, clawed frogs, African dwalf frogs, Madagascan burrowing frogs, Asian spiny toads, African dwarf bullfrog, Asian golden treefrogs, American green tree frogs, Malaysian painted frogs. Also have parrots, turtles, cats, lizards, and a corn snake. Might have missed something there, though.

EDIT: Oh, and some fish.

EDIT/EDIT: And some death's head roaches.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Of course I'm not fed up- that's the point of this forum, to learn stuff- and trust me, I'm learning stuff all the time!
> 
> Ok, in terms of 'phibs, I have (takes breath, looks around the living room, tries to count) fire-bellied toads, a cane toad, clawed frogs, African dwalf frogs, Madagascan burrowing frogs, Asian spiny toads, African dwarf bullfrog, Asian golden treefrogs, American green tree frogs, Malaysian painted frogs. Also have parrots, turtles, cats, lizards, and a corn snake. Might have missed something there, though.
> 
> ...


Oh that is good then :no1: from when I was considering getting a Bosc monitor I learnt that some people are here just to make you feel stupid rather than help you out :bash:

Ermm are you sure you are in your living room and not at the zoo? :lol2: I would love to have a large collection of weird and wonderful animals but at the minute it is just not possible because I am living with my nan and still in college BUT in 6 months time i will have finished and have my level 3 extended diploma in animal management and then HOPEFULLY be able to get a job with in the animal industry and get some more experience and then one day work in zoo, by this point have my own place where i can have as many animals as I can care for ahaha (sorry, i am just rambling now) 

But woahh sounds like you have a nice collection :notworthy:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I second (3rd, 4th :/ ) the suggestion of fire bellied toads,they really are interesting little critters to watch*
They seem to have a lot more character than most other phibs and are very easy to care for.

*Or be watched by,One of mine is sat on a stone in his viv watching me type :flrt: They are having a late night because i forgot to feed them earlier :whip:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

bbav said:


> I second (3rd, 4th :/ ) the suggestion of fire bellied toads,they really are interesting little critters to watch*
> They seem to have a lot more character than most other phibs and are very easy to care for.
> 
> *Or be watched by,One of mine is sat on a stone in his viv watching me type :flrt: They are having a late night because i forgot to feed them earlier :whip:


ahaha they do sound really interesting! next he will be updating your facebook status :lol2:

I am deffo going to do a bit of research about them, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha BBAV, its as if they know you are talking about them, my two do exactly the same, yeah I would do some research like, the best bit of advice I got was to read as much as I could about the FB as I could just so ya no throwin ya self in at the deep end! I have had mine for a month and I already want to setup a green tree frog viv haha! But I would go with the fbtoads like :d : d


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> *Oh that is good then :no1: from when I was considering getting a Bosc monitor I learnt that some people are here just to make you feel stupid rather than help you out :bash:*
> 
> Ermm are you sure you are in your living room and not at the zoo? :lol2: I would love to have a large collection of weird and wonderful animals but at the minute it is just not possible because I am living with my nan and still in college BUT in 6 months time i will have finished and have my level 3 extended diploma in animal management and then HOPEFULLY be able to get a job with in the animal industry and get some more experience and then one day work in zoo, by this point have my own place where i can have as many animals as I can care for ahaha (sorry, i am just rambling now)
> 
> But woahh sounds like you have a nice collection :notworthy:


Yeah, that does seem to be the trend in a lot of the sections. On the whole, we're fairly civilised in 'Phibs- we have our little spats, but we usually get over them. People who come in just to cause trouble don't tend to stay long.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

the room my newts are in ranges from 17C and 25C but this was measured over a month so the 25c was probably a extreme as long as your room does not get to hot it should be fine to get newts

buy an exo terra digital thermometer and leave it in your room for a week or so they give min and max temps so should give you the temperature range


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> the room my newts are in ranges from 17C and 25C but this was measured over a month so the 25c was probably a extreme as long as your room does not get to hot it should be fine to get newts
> 
> buy an exo terra digital thermometer and leave it in your room for a week or so they give min and max temps so should give you the temperature range


Cheers for the advice, I will deffo check out my bedroom's temperature!


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

my room is 24C just now, but the newt tank stays cooler so it is curently at 21C

as long as your room does not hit above 25C in the week you should be fine to get newts


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> my room is 24C just now, but the newt tank stays cooler so it is curently at 21C
> 
> as long as your room does not hit above 25C in the week you should be fine to get newts


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

I pretty much agree with everyone here! lol I would say that there is no such thing as a "Beginner" Amphibian as if the right amount of research is done then a majority of things can be kept without any problems lol 

My list of good starting Caudata species would be: 

Salamanders: 


Eastern Tiger Salamander (Ambystoma Tigrinum) *T*
Barred Tiger Salamander (Ambystoma Mavortium) *T*
Fire Salamander (Salamandra Salamandra) *T* Loads of Sub-species to choose from.
Marbled Salamander (Ambystoma Opacum) *T*
Spotted Salamander (Ambystoma Maculatum) *T*
 

Axolotl (Ambystoma Mexicanum) *FA*
 Newts:


Chinese Fire Belly Newts (Cynops Orientalis) *SA*
Japanese Fire Belly Newts (Cynops Pyrrhogaster) *SA*
Chinese Warty Newt (Paramesotriton Chinensis) *SA* Sold accidently as Fire Belly Newts sometimes.
Mandarin Crocodile Newt (Tylototriton Shanjing) *SA* Not exactly a "Beginners" species but if you actually look into how to keep them properly then yeah don't see why it can't be easy to keep lol
Key: 
*FA*= Fully Aquatic
*SA* = Semi Aquatic 
*T* = Terrestrial


Anyway, hope this helps lol :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, that does seem to be the trend in a lot of the sections. On the whole, we're fairly civilised in 'Phibs- we have our little spats, but we usually get over them. *People who come in just to cause trouble don't tend to stay long*.


Yeah, because we're a territorial bunch in here and we tend to chase off trouble causers/trolls/morons/combinations of the three. We're happy to help with most things, a lot of folk in here just appreciate at least a bit of research being done before asking a question as repeating the same thing over and over can be tedious but one of us will usually crack and help out anyway :lol2:.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

MantellaMan said:


> I pretty much agree with everyone here! lol I would say that there is no such thing as a "Beginner" Amphibian as if the right amount of research is done then a majority of things can be kept without any problems lol
> 
> My list of good starting Caudata species would be:
> 
> ...


Thank you :thumb: I will check out all of the species that you have mentioned above! Much appreciated :no1:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Yeah, because we're a territorial bunch in here and we tend to chase off trouble causers/trolls/morons/combinations of the three. We're happy to help with most things, a lot of folk in here just appreciate at least a bit of research being done before asking a question as repeating the same thing over and over can be tedious but one of us will usually crack and help out anyway :lol2:.


I came across the "captive breeding" thread, ahaha some of the comments on there in reply to that women made me laugh :lol2:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

3 words:

Poison dart frogs. 

I agree people in here are territorial. In my thread i was being called a troll, a wind up and a chav despite the fact i was the onl one being fairly civil. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Gotta love that irony.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> 3 words:
> 
> Poison dart frogs.
> 
> ...


I did have a look at them but then got confused at all the different names, colours and patterns! :lol2:

ahaha i have no real idea about tadpoles and things but I found your thread interesting to read ahaha Just out of curiosity did your friend sell any of them?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

In all seriousness he has had people asking about the cardioglossa. He isn't selling them as tadpoles he is growing them on. I was just a messenger girl and got shoed off. 

I think dart frogs are easy enough even for someone starting out.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please dont start off with P.D.F. go for some other amphibians as others have suggested and then move on to dartfrogs.They are definately NOT for beginners.

On a side issue if you drive you could come along to the thames and Chiltern Herp Group in Amersham .There are a few experienced amphibian keepers there.You can ask them face to face.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> In all seriousness he has had people asking about the cardioglossa. He isn't selling them as tadpoles he is growing them on. I was just a messenger girl and got shoed off.
> 
> I think dart frogs are easy enough even for someone starting out.


Ohh i see! Dart frogs sound like they would need a more experienced owner though.



colinm said:


> Please dont start off with P.D.F. go for some other amphibians as others have suggested and then move on to dartfrogs.They are definately NOT for beginners.
> 
> On a side issue if you drive you could come along to the thames and Chiltern Herp Group in Amersham .There are a few experienced amphibian keepers there.You can ask them face to face.


Yeah I have been looking at the ones people have been suggesting not got round to looking at some of them yet. I have not looked into any in proper detail yet though.. I just looked at dart frogs out of curiosity! 

The last thing I want to do is rush out and buy something like a dart frog because they look soo pretty :flrt: and then they get ill or die because I have no idea or not experienced enough to care for them properly.

I don't drive :eek4: never heard of "thames and Chiltern Herp Group" not even sure I have ever heard of Amersham.. But don't worry I am not in any rush to go out and buy the first animal that I see! I will make sure I have thoroughly researched whatever species I do decide to get. Fire bellied toads sound pretty cool, deffo going to do my reading up on them!


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

MrJsk said:


> I did have a look at them but then got confused at all the different names, colours and patterns! :lol2:
> 
> ahaha i have no real idea about tadpoles and things but I found your thread interesting to read ahaha Just out of curiosity did your friend sell any of them?


 
Some of them are reall easy mate 

I sold some tricolors to people who have never had frogs and the are doing great.

Good luck with whatever ou do get : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> Some of them are reall easy mate
> 
> I sold some tricolors to people who have never had frogs and the are doing great.
> 
> Good luck with whatever ou do get : victory:


Sorry, tricolours regarding frogs means nothing to me :lol2: 

Thank you, I will no doubt post pics of the set up before I get whatever it is I get to check it is all correct and when I eventually get the amphibian post MORE pics to show them off! :2thumb:

It won't be for a while though.. still need to do my research and save up a bit as most of what I had saved went into my Bosc which I only got 2 weeks ago!


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

colinm said:


> Please dont start off with P.D.F. go for some other amphibians as others have suggested and then move on to dartfrogs.They are definately NOT for beginners.
> 
> On a side issue if you drive you could come along to the thames and Chiltern Herp Group in Amersham .There are a few experienced amphibian keepers there.You can ask them face to face.



My first amphibians were a pair of leucomelas mate.. With the right research and an enclosure set up in advance with a steady supply of fruit flies they're fine for a sensible beginner in my opinion 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

alexandrosham said:


> My first amphibians were a pair of leucomelas mate.. With the right research and an enclosure set up in advance with a steady supply of fruit flies they're fine for a sensible beginner in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hmm maybe it just depends on the individual and how serious and dedicated they are to their animal? i.e doing correct research :no1:

I will just have a look about and see what I find!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

colinm said:


> Please dont start off with P.D.F. go for some other amphibians as others have suggested and then move on to dartfrogs.They are definately NOT for beginners.
> 
> On a side issue if you drive you could come along to the thames and Chiltern Herp Group in Amersham .There are a few experienced amphibian keepers there.You can ask them face to face.


 Just like to say, my first ever frogs was P.D.F a pair of azures.. now i done my home work on these guys, i went to stu's frankly amazing place.. and had a good chat with him, about the frogs and all the extras, if the right dedication is put in, theres no limit. Not picking but thought i'de share :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> Just like to say, my first ever frogs was P.D.F a pair of azures.. now i done my home work on these guys, i went to stu's frankly amazing place.. and had a good chat with him, about the frogs and all the extras, if the right dedication is put in, theres no limit. Not picking but thought i'de share :2thumb:


Do you happen to know of any good and correct care sheets or other sources of information for these?

Not saying that these are what I am going to get but think they would be worth looking up, as I would be interested in owning them whether as my first amphibian or later on in the future :thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey everyone I still can't decide on a species however I have made some decisions regarding housing and sleeping patterns!

I found a 2ft long, 18inch wide and 2ft high terrarium for £95, Which I thought was pretty cheap! I have room for this size terrarium which I am guessing that to have the height of 2ft would be good for an arboreal species?

Also as my Bosc is diurnal I spend a lot of my day time caring and interacting with him.. So I was thinking a nocturnal species would also be better for me as my daytime hours are dedicated to college and my Bosc..

Anybody have some suggestions?

By the way, this is just something I have thought of.. I don't HAVE to have a nocturnal OR arboreal species but I would have more time to care for a nocturnal species!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> Do you happen to know of any good and correct care sheets or other sources of information for these?
> 
> Not saying that these are what I am going to get but think they would be worth looking up, as I would be interested in owning them whether as my first amphibian or later on in the future :thumb:


Right, firstly i looked at this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tinctorious-azureus-formally-dendrobates.html i then went on to read afew other ones like this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-care-sheets/310617-poison-dart-frog-care-sheet.html i also googled it, and had a good read of all i could find about the frog or dart frogs in general, see now i dont belive in following a care sheet like a bible, so i gatherd the information and done my own thing, so to speak. Then i went onto there habitats, i knwo what they eat and rewquired temp and humidty by now, one thing i knew i wanted to go down the live plant route this lead me to heaps and heaps of information available with little effort to find, also the bioactive substrate... so really, its not jsut the frogs your lookign after.. but plants cultures and trying to keep that balance right in the viv, now if i could only keep one of my animals.. it has to be said i would keep the frogs.. its not just the frogs but everything to do with them, if your persistant and paitent the reward is amazing... plus you get the honour of the frogs them selfs.. stunning to look at and watch! if darts where the route, there are many helpfull people that would be sure to send you down the right path.. At the moment im still learning! but very thankful i have two stunning frogs :2thumb: Oh, if you do choose to get dart frogs, master the fruit fly cultavating before you get frogs.. and that your confident you can always have food there for them : victory:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> Right, firstly i looked at this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tinctorious-azureus-formally-dendrobates.html i then went on to read afew other ones like this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-care-sheets/310617-poison-dart-frog-care-sheet.html i also googled it, and had a good read of all i could find about the frog or dart frogs in general, see now i dont belive in following a care sheet like a bible, so i gatherd the information and done my own thing, so to speak. Then i went onto there habitats, i knwo what they eat and rewquired temp and humidty by now, one thing i knew i wanted to go down the live plant route this lead me to heaps and heaps of information available with little effort to find, also the bioactive substrate... so really, its not jsut the frogs your lookign after.. but plants cultures and trying to keep that balance right in the viv, now if i could only keep one of my animals.. it has to be said i would keep the frogs.. its not just the frogs but everything to do with them, if your persistant and paitent the reward is amazing... plus you get the honour of the frogs them selfs.. stunning to look at and watch! if darts where the route, there are many helpfull people that would be sure to send you down the right path.. At the moment im still learning! but very thankful i have two stunning frogs :2thumb: Oh, if you do choose to get dart frogs, master the fruit fly cultavating before you get frogs.. and that your confident you can always have food there for them : victory:


Thank you! :no1: I will have a good long read of both of them and also other information I can find. Yeah I agree about the care sheet thing, when i was doing my research for a bosc there was not a single bit of information i could find that 2 or more people would agree on that was correct! So i done what you did with your frogs.. take all of the information and then kind of made it up myself :thumb:

Yeah I did quickly look at dart frogs not in any detail but just a quick look before and see that there are some live plants that can be used. IF i did go down the route of dart frogs i would DEFFO use live plants, would be like my own little jungle ahaha

Also, if you have fruit flies in a separate tub im guessing? How do you manage to catch them to offer them to the frog? I have a colony of dubia roaches which are breeding that are food for my bosc but they are large enough to pick up with out squashing.. I am just wondering how you would manage to do that with a tiny fly?


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> Thank you! :no1: I will have a good long read of both of them and also other information I can find. Yeah I agree about the care sheet thing, when i was doing my research for a bosc there was not a single bit of information i could find that 2 or more people would agree on that was correct! So i done what you did with your frogs.. take all of the information and then kind of made it up myself :thumb:
> 
> Yeah I did quickly look at dart frogs not in any detail but just a quick look before and see that there are some live plants that can be used. IF i did go down the route of dart frogs i would DEFFO use live plants, would be like my own little jungle ahaha
> 
> Also, if you have fruit flies in a separate tub im guessing? How do you manage to catch them to offer them to the frog? I have a colony of dubia roaches which are breeding that are food for my bosc but they are large enough to pick up with out squashing.. I am just wondering how you would manage to do that with a tiny fly?


 Yeh, most people use a pooter i think its called... like this http://www.wildforms.co.uk/uploads/bug-hunter-pooter-1315492617.jpg but i made my own :2thumb: useing an old water bottle :no1:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> Yeh, most people use a pooter i think its called... like this http://www.wildforms.co.uk/uploads/bug-hunter-pooter-1315492617.jpg but i made my own :2thumb: useing an old water bottle :no1:


Ohhhhhhhh I see, it all makes perfect sense now ahahaha :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Yeah, because we're a territorial bunch in here and we tend to chase off trouble causers/trolls/morons/combinations of the three. We're happy to help with most things, a lot of folk in here just appreciate at least a bit of research being done before asking a question as repeating the same thing over and over can be tedious but one of us will usually crack and help out anyway :lol2:.


Territorial, but not snarky. Well, except for me. :evil:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an African Bullfrog and he has been my first amphibian, I don't think you can go far wrong with them, only thing is they grow rather large  By the way Ron I don't know if I've said it before but I love your signature :lol2: Although I don't know if I should be 'giving advice' on amphibs considering I don't know very much about them on the whole


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I have an African Bullfrog and he has been my first amphibian, I don't think you can go far wrong with them, only thing is they grow rather large  *By the way Ron I don't know if I've said it before but I love your signature *:lol2: Although I don't know if I should be 'giving advice' on amphibs considering I don't know very much about them on the whole


I don't think you have- but I'll take it! :blush:

I have the dwarf version of the African bullfrog- 'The Fat Bastard'- he *is* very easy to keep, but frankly, he's pretty boring- he sits and he eats. That's it, show over. And, by the way, sharing your own personal experience is *always* useful- you may never know what you'd see that some 'experienced' keeper on here might miss- keep it up! :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Junior13reptilez said:


> By the way Ron I don't know if I've said it before but I love your signature :lol2:





Ron Magpie said:


> I don't think you have- but I'll take it! :blush:


It's one I need to remember for when I tell people I'm gay and then they try and give the whole "I don't mind gay people" :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> It's one I need to remember for when I tell people I'm gay and then they try and give the whole "I don't mind gay people" :lol2:


Use it for sure! :2thumb:

I have a long history of gay activism, and I work for an LGBT organisation now, mostly with young victims of prejudice- so I can go on a bit :lol2: but I try to balance it.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Use it for sure! :2thumb:
> 
> I have a long history of gay activism, and I work for an LGBT organisation now, mostly with young victims of prejudice- so i can go on a bit :lol2: but I try to balance it.


Oh wow, that sounds pretty cool :no1: If I was a "people person" that is the kind of thing I would do! Or help young people BUT i would much prefer to work with animals : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> Oh wow, that sounds pretty cool :no1: If I was a "people person" that is the kind of thing I would do! Or help young people BUT i would much prefer to work with animals : victory:


That would be my other choice- when I was a kid I wanted to be a zookeeper. Of course, as a hobbyist, to a degree, I can do both! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> It's one I need to remember for when I tell people I'm gay and then they try and give the whole "I don't mind gay people" :lol2:


Oh, I'm not gay, I don't mind gay people as long as they:whistling2: Not gay though but don't understand why some people seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Oh, I'm not gay, I don't mind gay people as long as they:whistling2: Not gay though but don't understand why some people seem to have a problem with it.


:lol2: I think i get what you mean! because (apparently) I act and dress straight it's not a "problem" and i get a lot of people (straight guys) say.."just don't try nothing with me" pffft as if they think they stand a chance anyway! :lol2: 

But anyway.. I am proud of who I am so f*ck what anyone has to say about it ahaha


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

*Anyway, back to the subject..*

What is peoples opinions on red eyed tree frogs? 

They look AMAZINGLY pretty and had a little bit of a look around and they don't seem TOO hard to care for, however many people say that they don't make a good first amphibian.. but then people said that about the dart frogs too?

Any of you guys/girls own them?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, you have the 'honor' of being only the *second* person I've ever blocked on here. Bye.


But I just got here...What did I do wrong!? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> :lol2: I think i get what you mean! because (apparently) I act and dress straight it's not a "problem" and i get a lot of people (straight guys) say.."just don't try nothing with me" pffft as if they think they stand a chance anyway! :lol2:
> 
> But anyway.. I am proud of who I am so f*ck what anyone has to say about it ahaha


 Haha, good for you buddy. By the way I was just playing off Ron's sig when I said that (just making sure you know I was joking). Going off topic again:whistling2: I'll shush.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my god we are on a seperate thread now just leave it out :lol2: i can't believe some of the people on here.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

MrJsk said:


> *Anyway, back to the subject..*
> 
> What is peoples opinions on red eyed tree frogs?
> 
> ...


I think it's down to how easily stressed they are. You need to get conditions in their tank correct and from what I've seen very simple mistakes can end up killing them. I'd try keeping something hardier first like american green tree frogs, cubans, golden tree frogs before moving on to red eyes. Although, to be fair, aslong as you've put the research and the homework in there should be no reason why they couldn't be your first frog.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I think it's down to how easily stressed they are. You need to get conditions in their tank correct and from what I've seen very simple mistakes can end up killing them. I'd try keeping something hardier first like american green tree frogs, cubans, golden tree frogs before moving on to red eyes. Although, to be fair, aslong as you've put the research and the homework in there should be no reason why they couldn't be your first frog.


 Pretty much. it's worth talking to Snowdragon- his have actually bred.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Red eyed tree frogs are easy enough aswell.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

So Vcki apart from Red Eyed Treefrogs and Poison Dart Frogs what else would you recommend then?Please explain your recommendations as well.

Because in nearly forty years of amphibian keeping I wouldn`t say that these were beginner species.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I never had problems with red eye tree frogs as long as they were kept cool with lots of cover and some dart frogs such as _E.tricolor_ are easy enough for a person starting out.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Fair enough,I agree on those points.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh and i forgot to mention Mantellas 


:flrt:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> 3 words:
> 
> Poison dart frogs.
> 
> ...



I would never class PDF's (Poison Dart Frogs) as a beginners species, however it is species dependent as Phantasmal Poison Frogs (Epipdobates Tricolor) are a very easy and very hardy species to keep. lol But some arent easy however, as with everything if you bother to research enough then you shouldnt have a problem! lol

EDIT: Hahah just saw what PDF you would recommend! lol :L


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> Oh and i forgot to mention Mantellas
> 
> 
> :flrt:


Wouldn't recommend any Subspecies of Mantella to a new comer to Amphibians lol They aren't easy for a first time amphibian at all, they are simple apart from the awkward and picky temperature range but thats only if you have previous experience with PDF's etc. lol :/ Aurantiaca are beautiful however the whole keeping them at a low temperature of around 20'c and not letting them go above 25'c can be tricky depending on the room temperature, especially during the summer lol However subspecies such as M.expectata, M.betsileo and M.bernhardi are normally quite tolerant of more staying around 72-78F lol  There should also be a drop in temps at night as they all of course experience this which I do like to try and replicate in captivity  
Mantella's are beautiful and in all honesty if I had the choice between getting a Mantella or PDF, then I would go for the Mantella lol but thats only because I have experience with them lol


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> I think it's down to how easily stressed they are. You need to get conditions in their tank correct and from what I've seen very simple mistakes can end up killing them. I'd try keeping something hardier first like american green tree frogs, cubans, golden tree frogs before moving on to red eyes. Although, to be fair, aslong as you've put the research and the homework in there should be no reason why they couldn't be your first frog.


Ahh right I see! Yeah I have not owned an amphibian before so I think it would be wise to take your advice and go for a much hardier species. I am thinking Fire bellied toads :thumb: 

Maybe one day when I have some experience with amphibians I will get Red eyed tree frogs :2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> Ahh right I see! Yeah I have not owned an amphibian before so I think it would be wise to take your advice and go for a much hardier species. I am thinking Fire bellied toads :thumb:
> 
> Maybe one day when I have some experience with amphibians I will get Red eyed tree frogs :2thumb:


 Also don't get something because it's really easy, get something because you want it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Also don't get something because it's really easy, get something because you want it.


I agree, with the proviso that careful research and constant 'tweaking' of the conditions for the more 'advanced' species will be necessary- and some species are more forgiving of mistakes than others.

I don't just recommend FBTs because they are 'easy', though, I recommend them because they are colourful, active, (day and night), entertaining to watch, and basically, *fun!*

I've kept phibs for quite a few years (don't ask how many, young whippersnappers!) and they remain one of my favorite frogs- and as I mentioned before, more than a few keepers I respect still keep a tank of them going, for that reason.


----------

